# Cyclelog signature



## Chris M (29 Sep 2013)

How do I delete my cyclelog signature? I stopped using Cycle log ages ago and just rely on Garmin Connect now.
Thanks


----------



## ianrauk (29 Sep 2013)

Chris M said:


> How do I delete my cyclelog signature? I stopped using Cycle log ages ago and just rely on Garmin Connect now.
> Thanks




Sorted for you.


----------



## Chris M (29 Sep 2013)

Many thanks ianrauk.


----------



## Gasman (9 Nov 2013)

On a related matter, is it possible to have a ticker which doesn't mention your group?


----------



## ianrauk (10 Nov 2013)

Gasman said:


> On a related matter, is it possible to have a ticker which doesn't mention your group?




I think you would need to make up your own group. Then take the group number.


----------

